# DONT GIVE UP.. my method.



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

Hey guys. Recently I've been feeling better.. in the sense that I'm not anxious anymore. I used to have the worst feelings in the world.. I always used to think I was going to float away.. or that I was just about to go crazy.. or that I was just a pair of eyes.. When I tried to sleep.. I would think to myself, what if I fall through the floor? because I honestly didn't feel attached to my body and it was so scary living in this limbo land and even after all that I still felt like I wasn't even apart of the world.. I don't get it.. It was like i was here but not here.

Anyways, I've been on remeron for about two months. I only take half a pill before I go to bed... I remember taking a full one for a few days and feeling way too dpd for my own good so I stuck it through on taking half a pill every night.

I don't know if the medicine is working.. or if I just realized on my own that being scared all the time wasn't going to help me at all.. honestly.. it's like everyday I felt like I was about to go crazy.. or that I was gonna float away or that my heart was going to explode.. but guess what.. IT NEVER HAPPENED.

IT STILL HASNT HAPPENED. I'm still here.. and everyday I've been feeling less and less anxious.. on a side note.. I stopped taking anxiety medication.. because a doctor told me it conflicted with my anti depressent.. taking downers for anxiety.. and an upper for depression made no sense, and im glad that somebody told me that lol so i decided i wasnt going to take it.. and everyday I stuck it through so far and Ive also been taking a vitamin for anxiety instead and maybe it is working even though the first few times I took it I was so parranoid that I would convince myself that I felt worse after taking it.

Anyways.. I know.. I knoww how hard this is guys, but I'm saying there's hope, I'm feeling better.. Even though today, I was playin pool and all of a sudden I started feeling nauseated.. and when I walked around the table i swear I couldn't feel my feet.. but before I started to panic, I told myself.. this has happened before.. and even though at the moment I can't feel the ground under my feet.. I'm not going anywhere.. I won't leave my body.. and if everyone around me can play pool so can I.

I think that's another thing that has been helping me.. seeing so many of my friends.. goin on with their day to day.. knowing I don't do half the shit they do.. I stopped smoking/drinking, etc.. and if they're healthy.. so am I!

NOTHING is wrong with us, we're no different.. we just see everything differently..

And I know I'm rambling.. I tried re-writing this shit many times so I could get to the point but honestly guys, I feel like I had to dumb myself down to get through this.. and even though after every few seconds in the day, I still feel like I'm not really here.. I still seem to be getting through.. and there are moments in the day where I laugh my ass off still.. and I know.. that if I can laugh.. eventually I will feel completely connected again.

Even as I'm writing this, I'm parranoid.. I can feel it still creeping deep down in me, but I'm not going to think about it. I'm going to continue to distract myself through out the day.. because.. I've felt like this for 2 months.. and guess what.. NOTHIN ACTUALLY has happend to me.. I was always ABOUT to feel this way or ABOUT To feel that way Or ABOUT to lose my mind.. but ITS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN.

I'm bumping up from depersonalization to just being depressed... I'm still on the fence.. I still feel both but I guess they come hand in hand.

Just accept that you have these irrational fears/thoughts/feelings.. but KNOW, put it in ur mind, WRITE IT OUT 10000 times, "I AM HEALTHY. I AM HAPPY. I WILL SUCCEED"

Sorry again for the rambling guys.. I Hope you get the point.. as I'm writing this, I'm just reminding myself how to get through the day as well.. because I'm still fighting, but I'm fighting and I'm feeling better then before

Just like batman.. conquer your fears! - Corny but true!

Also on a side note- god bless my mom, both her kids have dp/dr.. and at the end of the day, she's the only one who really helped me by understanding.. and even though my friends don't completely understand me.. watching them lead their lives normally without fear.. has made me start to face my fears as well.

God bless you guys! Remember, THIS TOO SHALL PASS!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

outlaw said:


> Hey guys. Recently I've been feeling better.. in the sense that I'm not anxious anymore. I used to have the worst feelings in the world.. I always used to think I was going to float away.. or that I was just about to go crazy.. or that I was just a pair of eyes.. When I tried to sleep.. I would think to myself, what if I fall through the floor? because I honestly didn't feel attached to my body and it was so scary living in this limbo land and even after all that I still felt like I wasn't even apart of the world.. I don't get it.. It was like i was here but not here.
> 
> Anyways, I've been on remeron for about two months. I only take half a pill before I go to bed... I remember taking a full one for a few days and feeling way too dpd for my own good so I stuck it through on taking half a pill every night.
> 
> ...


Hey. My younger sister and I both have DP as well. She is "recovered" from taking Celexa and Risperdal. It's been a week that she hasn't had any dp at all.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Hey. My younger sister and I both have DP as well. She is "recovered" from taking Celexa and Risperdal. It's been a week that she hasn't had any dp at all.


That's great for her!









I had a good day yesterday. My DP went away for a couple hours! That hasn't happened since... December! I even thought about it and was like "It's... gone" and I couldn't remember what it felt like. I've started taking fish oil a few days ago as well.


----------



## outlaw (May 20, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Hey. My younger sister and I both have DP as well. She is "recovered" from taking Celexa and Risperdal. It's been a week that she hasn't had any dp at all.


I'm so happy for your sister! I'm so parranoid from taking medicines.. I've barely tried any different medicines.. I just stick to a small dose of remeron because I tried paxil.. which gave me horrible side effects.. and now I'm so scared to take anything. I'm just so glad that I've been feeling more tolerable on such a low dose.. I think my anxiety being gone really helps coping with everything.. even tho feeling fake is still scary.. even if you don't feel anxious.. its weird to describe lol


----------

